# Nissan sentra throttle body location



## flaguy999 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi,

I went to drive my 1998 sentra gxe today but it would not
start, it cranked fine but would not start. The last time it was
driven was 8 days ago and everything was fine then. I read that
squirting some starting fluid into the throttle body and then
trying to start it would be a good way to check if its a fuel system
problem i.e. bad fuel pump etc. But I am not sure where the TB is
located or what it looks like. I read that there is a hose that goes
to it from the air cleaner behind the battery but could'nt find any
such hose. Could anyone tell me how to find this hose, what it looks like
i.e. big, small, where does it go into the air cleaner, bottom, side or
just where the TB is located. thanks.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

the hose that goes from the air filter to the intake manifold (i assume you know what _that_ looks like!) leads to the throttle body. Do you know where your throttle cable is? On my '97 GXE the throttle cable goes right across the top of the engine. if you have cruise control, there will be two cables that run parallel across the top of the engine. you *can't* miss them. Anyway, they end at the throttle body. the throttle body is what the throttle cable leads into. The throttle cable's connected to a butterfly valve and a throttle position sensor and stuff that meter how much air goes into your engine.

to see if you have a fuel problem, just squirt something flammable up there (something that won't deposit anything after it burns!) and if the flammable air mixture ignites, then that would indicate you got a problem with your fuel supply.

check this, though. turn your key to "on", but DON'T START THE ENGINE. for 2 or 3 seconds after you turn it to "ON", you should hear the fuel pump. once the fuel line is pressurized, it will turn off automatically. If you DO NOT hear the fuel pump, then it's either broken, or else isn't getting electricity, and that's your problem.


----------



## flaguy999 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Thanks for the reply, tried listening for fuel pump*

Hi,

Thanks for the reply. I turned the ignition on and listened for any sound.
I heard a low whirring sound for about 3 seconds then a click and it quit.
I'm assuming this was the fuel pump , so it appears to be ok. 
I took a picture of my engine and placed a screw driver at the end
of the big hose that comes out of the air cleaner. The clamp its
pointing to is the one I need to loosen. Once the hose is off
then I squirt several sprays of starting fluid up there then try to
start it. If this hose in the picture is not the right one please let
me know and tell me relative to the screw driver where the correct
hose is. i'll take another picture based on what you tell me and
post it. I just want to make sure I'm doing this right.

I'm not familiar with the layout of modern day engines, the
ones I remember and am familiar with are the V8's from the mid 60's
when I first started driving so please bear with me.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

That would be the throttle body. Just take the clamp off and youll see the butterfly valve


----------

